# Oni 7-string fanned fret picture overload! (56K = No Carbon Fiber for you!)



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2010)

Had the chance to snap some pictures with a quality camera yesterday so figured I'd throw them up in their hi-res glory for you guys! 

(First one is just to give you an idea of the size of the guitar next to a person, I'm 215lbs currently, and yes I know I look like crap but I just got out from 15 days at the hospital last night when I took them!)





























































































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed the pics, the guitar is slick as hell between the design/execution and Dan did a stellar job with everything artistically on this guitar just as I knew he would!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous.

Congrats man.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 16, 2010)

Matt that is a very nice guitar you have there


----------



## shogunate (Jun 16, 2010)

HOW many years was this NGD in the making????

Stellar. Truly. I'd like to give you a congratufuckinglashitons on the Oni and a huzzah for getting out of the hospital safely 

I'll leave the all caps and threats to the rest of the thread but dare I ask... Review? Clips? Price?


----------



## ColdArmySoldier (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow that thing is awesome. Congrats!
I better start saving up now...


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow dude..Amazing guitar..

and your much taller and more handsome than i thought..
(compliments= 1st dibs)


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 16, 2010)

holy shit!!!! jealooouus much!!! how much did this cost ya? (if u dont mind me askin)


----------



## CFB (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn, how many million dollars did you pay for that baby?
It's probably the thinnest guitar I've ever seen.
Big congrats, and get better so you can play it!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hahaha thanks much gents!  As far as price goes, I'm going to refrain on giving that info out as a) the order was placed 15 months ago so I don't know what revision Dan has made to his pricing since then and b) each build is priced differently based on what options you go for so each quote is definitely customized.  Best bet for those who are truly interested is to contact Dan Memory (username is "dpm" on here, email is [email protected] and he's quite a gentleman! ) directly and hit him up for a quote based on what you're looking for. I'd love to get a more traditional build from him now too, his workmanship is top-notch!  Thanks again Dan-O, you're the man!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 16, 2010)

Now THAT is worthy of a guitar of the month 

That is absolutely awesome


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck me, that is incredible. Dan, every guitar you make is giving me worse and worse GAS for that Carbon Oni i've been promising to order one day 

Congratulations too dude, that looks absolutely amazing.  EDIT: Glad to hear you're out of hospital too


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 16, 2010)

what is the origin of the headstock inlay? Does it mean something?


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 16, 2010)

GOTM!


----------



## yacker (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome!!

Did this end up getting the Piezos that were mentioned in the original thread? At least I think I remember them being mentioned.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> what is the origin of the headstock inlay? Does it mean something?



Yeah it's the outline of an Oni mask:











Dan got creative and I loved it so we added it to the build! 



yacker said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Did this end up getting the Piezos that were mentioned in the original thread? At least I think I remember them being mentioned.



I think Dan drilled the baseplate in case I wanted to add them later but I canned the idea as getting the parts down in Australia was going to be $$$$ plus we wanted to keep the guitar as thin as possible and adding a bunch of shit to the cavity would have countered that. I decided I'd rather stick with the sex factor over piezos on this build as I have other guitars with piezo already.  Good memory though!


----------



## TMM (Jun 16, 2010)

Incredible (as expected). Now you know what it is to be an Ownee-owner. I love the look of the carbon fiber, very slick. Nice work, as always Dan!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2010)

TMM said:


> Incredible (as expected). Now you know what it is to be an Ownee-owner. I love the look of the carbon fiber, very slick. Nice work, as always Dan!



Can we change the name to "PWN-I" maybe?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 16, 2010)

That is remarkable. Seriously. I'm currently saving for an Oni because of super sexi guitars like this.


----------



## ballstix (Jun 16, 2010)

Sick axe man. How much does it weigh? Totally interested in one of those things.

Congrats!


----------



## Strictly 7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, That is gorgeous!! Hope you're feeling better!

Peace,
Jim


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2010)

ballstix said:


> Sick axe man. How much does it weigh? Totally interested in one of those things.
> 
> Congrats!



That's a good question... I haven't had a chance to weigh it yet officially, I'll try to do that when I get back to my house since I have a digital scale but it is LIGHTWEIGHT for sure!


Thanks Jim, I am feeling better!  Long road to full recovery but it's starting at least!


----------



## revclay (Jun 16, 2010)

That is a work of art. Congrats on the new guitar and hope there are no return visits to the hospital anytime soon.


----------



## Beardyman (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats bro, that is fuckin gorgeous. GOTM!
Whats the scale lengths? 
How does that carbon feel? Not sticky at all?


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 16, 2010)

That guitar is better than me. GOTM.


----------



## Opion (Jun 16, 2010)

Dude, this is by far one of the coolest looking guitars I've ever fucking seen on this forum, for the short time I've been browsing compared to some. Perfect idea for the carbon fiber/lightweight thin body design. Congrats bro!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2010)

Beardyman said:


> Congrats bro, that is fuckin gorgeous. GOTM!
> Whats the scale lengths?
> How does that carbon feel? Not sticky at all?



Fan is 25" - 27" (high to low, obviously ). The guitar was finished with nitrocellulose lacquer so the guitar can breath a bit more than it would under a poly finish. Some say nitro feels sticky but I haven't had any issues with it on my Thorns and no issue with it so far on the Oni either!


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh my, that's so sexy, GOTM in future  Very glad you're at home dude


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## HottKarl (Jun 16, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


>



I cannot get over how thin this guitar is. I'll be honest, the first time I saw it, I was a little ......but each subsequent viewing, the craftsmanship, the finish, the whole carbon fiber vibe......has me now going 

That thing is, in a word, sick.


----------



## zeal0us (Jun 16, 2010)

One of the most impressive instruments I've seen. Truly beautiful, and doesn't get much more ergonomic than this. Congrats!!


----------



## Shad (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## RXTN (Jun 17, 2010)

There's god after all... congrats!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 17, 2010)

high end quality guitar, for sure ! and beautiful ! congrats ! 

will we have the chance to hear how it sounds ?


----------



## XxXPete (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome axe! Congrats..Any idea on how thin the neck is?


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow... not much else to say really, looks just stunning. Any chance we'll be getting some sound clips?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 17, 2010)

That guitar is horrible. I shall PM you my address so you can dispose of it conveniently.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## eyebanez333 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow....just wow


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 17, 2010)

i´ve already decided that i will have a fanned fret 8 string oni in my life one day. this isn´t helping that 

i´m getting a hufschmid and an oni. then i´ll never leave my room again, except for toilet breaks, food, and coffee.

edit: also, the sleekness and skinnyness of this thing amazes me. how is it constructed again? i forget. i know there´s the carbon fibre, but is it hollow or just reinforced wood?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2010)

The core of the guitar is all spruce, which was then wrapped in carbon fiber!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 17, 2010)

this guitar is perfect.


----------



## powergroover (Jun 17, 2010)

that thing is unreal, gorgeous 

i have a little noob question here
can you adjust that pickup height, or is it fixed ?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 17, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> The core of the guitar is all spruce, which was then wrapped in carbon fiber!



cool! spruce is really light and soft, right?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> cool! spruce is really light and soft, right?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2010)

powergroover said:


> that thing is unreal, gorgeous
> 
> i have a little noob question here
> can you adjust that pickup height, or is it fixed ?



There are two screws on each pickup that mount them down. I could shim underneath them if needed but Dan tested them at the current height and said it sounded great so I will find out once I get back to my house and plug it in.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> cool! spruce is really light and soft, right?



Yes, light and soft (hence the use of cf for strength and rigidity), and it is also very tonally balanced.


----------



## Rashputin (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow... holy %¤"#¤! that is hot. The guitar body is smaller than I thought from looking at other Oni pics. Congratulations! Treat her nice.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2010)

Amazing. The whole thing.


----------



## TMM (Jun 17, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Can we change the name to "PWN-I" maybe?









 I actually had it spelled "Pwnee-Owner" at first, but edited it because I felt stupid



RXTN said:


> There's god after all... congrats!



Haha, yes, he lives with the marsupials, and passes a Koalacaster down to us mere mortals every now and then, like Zeus handing Perseus the sword


----------



## Origin (Jun 17, 2010)

Son of a bitch...GORGEOUS


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 17, 2010)

That's bloody brilliant - congratulations and get well soon!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 17, 2010)

So whats your address again?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> So whats your address again?



123 Iwillcutyou Ln.
Kickyerface, AU


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 17, 2010)

ARGH! 






:cry:


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha... she will be safely tucked away at the batcave pretty soon.... can't wait to plug her in, she sounds AMAZING unplugged so I'm itching to get home finally and rock the fuck out!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 17, 2010)

Out of curiosity how much did that run you? This is basically my dream guitar and I like to plan things out way in advance. Like I'll never have the money in the forseeable future advance. 

Feel free to PM


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2010)

It was reasonable IMO, I don't really want to share it as I feel like I was given a great price and I don't know what Dan's pricing is like currently so I'm not looking to cause any problems for him.  Honestly, best bet is to ping Dan and ask him directly to see what something like this would run currently, but I will say it was very competitive based on my pricing experiences with other small luthiers.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jun 17, 2010)

Give a little evaluation of those pickups once you plug her in Matt. My Oni has BK Warpigs made for it, and they do feedback a lil' when you jack the shit out of the gain. Love to hear what you think of Dans Oni-pups.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2010)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Give a little evaluation of those pickups once you plug her in Matt. My Oni has BK Warpigs made for it, and they do feedback a lil' when you jack the shit out of the gain. Love to hear what you think of Dans Oni-pups.



Sure thing man! Hopefully this weekend I'll have some time to get her plugged in when my parents take me down to my house in VA.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 17, 2010)

and videos, lots of videos.


----------



## shadscbr (Jun 17, 2010)

That is beyond fantastic!! The shapes and curves are pure sex 

Oni-Won-K'nobi has done it again...dammit i want one! 

Congrats Matt! Keep getting well 

Shad


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Jun 17, 2010)

thats actually the nicest guitar I've ever seen..... the wave pattern of the fret markers are sick, and that is one of the thinnest guitars I have eveer seen. 

very jealous of that beautiful guitar


----------



## technomancer (Jun 20, 2010)

This thread requires a  for the hotness


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 20, 2010)

1stly it is nice to see you out of an hospital room (figurative speech of course) and i seriously hope that it will remain thus.

2ndly i have the same saddles for my bridge, so i am glad to see that the Oni's goodness has rubbed on my british axe!!

I am really interested in your opinion on carbon and the way it plays / sounds with wood...

look awesome man!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I could tell you all day long that this guitar looks, plays and sounds great, but wouldn't video be better? I think so. Misha came over to hang out for a couple hours today so I managed to snag a quick vid of him showing me some Racecar action! 

[YOUTUBEVID]N5DYw06-W9Y[/YOUTUBEVID]

Bulber!  I think Misha liked it.... had to pry it from his hands before he left!


----------



## xRANDY_SAVAGEx (Jun 30, 2010)

this just might possibly be the most amazing thing i have ever seen....
i would go SKEET SKEET SKEET all over that shit.
that thing is made of carbon fiber??
and what the deal with the fret board? i have never seen anything like it.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2010)

xRANDY_SAVAGEx said:


> this just might possibly be the most amazing thing i have ever seen....
> i would go SKEET SKEET SKEET all over that shit.
> that thing is made of carbon fiber??
> and what the deal with the fret board? i have never seen anything like it.



Fretboard is macassar ebony, guitar is spruce covered in carbon fiber IIRC.... I gotta' get me one of these. Or did you mean the fanned frets for the fretboard? If so search as there's a bunch posted about it, but it gives you a longer scale on the base strings and shorter scale on higher frets for generally better tone.


Fucker Matt giving me Oni GAS


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 30, 2010)

soooo matt can i come over too?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 30, 2010)

I say we all go over whether he likes it or not!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I say we all go over whether he likes it or not!



YEAH!!!!!


----------



## bulb (Jul 1, 2010)

i must have one now


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 1, 2010)

bulb said:


> i must have one now



I love picstories









just sayin


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2010)

bulb said:


> i must have one now



I told you!!!   This guitar is seriously GAS-inducing, I want another Oni build so badly because Dan's shit is the shit!  Rosewood-necked Oni? YES PLEASE!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 1, 2010)

That video was over the top cool.

thanks guys!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah that video is really cool. i really like the Oni mask on the headstock, but i wonder how it would look on the graphite body.

I mean a full blown Oni mask with colour a little bit see-through on black carbon top..would be kick ass!!!

i have drop Dan a pm / email to see how much those go for!!!

On a side note : i hope your health is improving matt!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 1, 2010)

Does that mean I can have your other axes? It's just... errr... to make room for the new one! 

Nice vid there, and she looks great indeed.  Glad to see you're home already, by the way.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I told you!!!   This guitar is seriously GAS-inducing, I want another Oni build so badly because Dan's shit is the shit!  Rosewood-necked Oni? YES PLEASE!



Please with your luck that shit would be held up in customs for a year while they investigated to make sure it wasn't pirated Brazilian Rosewood


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 1, 2010)

Man, congrats just doesn't cover it! Seriously, thats GOTM right there - has to be!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha thanks guys!  Gotta love Misha... picks up any guitar and blows my mind!  Always have to catch it on tape because often times his random jamming is better than 90% of the stuff I would sit down and TRY to write! 

On a side note, thanks for the health wishes, feeling MUCH better albeit a little tired still.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 1, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I told you!!!   This guitar is seriously GAS-inducing, I want another Oni build so badly because Dan's shit is the shit!  Rosewood-necked Oni? YES PLEASE!



Mine is going to be rosewood neck/ebony fretboard/top etc...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2010)

Noice!! Should be a killer guitar then!


----------



## Disco Volante (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on the stupidly nice guitar!


----------



## vhmetalx (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuck off man that thing is killer. Looks like i know what im gettting next.


----------



## sgswimmer (Jul 2, 2010)

amazing dude!! congratulations!

i am drooling


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish I'd never seen this. Now I need to figure out how to build an 8 or 9 string version with a trem


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I wish I'd never seen this. Now I need to figure out how to build an 8 or 9 string version with a trem



Step 1) get a bunch of money
Step 2) call Dan


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 2, 2010)

Nah. That's too easy. I'm the type who has to do everything the hard way. I've been meaning to contact my friend who does fiberglass and carbon fiber body work for racecars for a living to see about doing some guitar work, I just need to get it done. The rest of the design is actually almost the same as my own 9-string I have planned/prototyped. Dan even used the same Graph Tech Wilkinson saddles that I have on my prototype here


----------



## yetti (Jul 3, 2010)

Dan does some amazing work!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 3, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Nah. That's too easy. I'm the type who has to do everything the hard way. I've been meaning to contact my friend who does fiberglass and carbon fiber body work for racecars for a living to see about doing some guitar work, I just need to get it done. The rest of the design is actually almost the same as my own 9-string I have planned/prototyped. Dan even used the same Graph Tech Wilkinson saddles that I have on my prototype here



Hey Troy if you follow through with that carbon fiber, could you shoot me a PM? I might make a copy of that Agile Ergo thing in the standard section. Adding a carbon fiber or composite neck to that would be super cool.


----------



## DVRP (Jul 3, 2010)

SEWWWW kewl


----------



## November5th (Jul 3, 2010)

That guitar is otherworldly!Truly a futuristic instrument if I have ever seen one.An alien called,he want's his guitar back.Congrats man.Play it in good health.Peace.

Dean


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 5, 2010)

It's like the EVO X of guitars..


----------



## xJeremiahx (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful. I'd love to see one made from carbon-kevlar.


----------



## HolidayKiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but is there any difficulty in playing chords due to the slanted frets?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 18, 2010)

Took some time today to polish the frets, condition the fretboard, clean and wax the body (the guitar, not me...  ) and then a little setup action. Figured I'd throw up the mini-picstory action, I'll take her outside tomorrow while the sun is out and snap some new pics with my SLR now that she is all pretty! 


Taping off the fretboard:







Finished taping off the fretboard:






Can't forget the pickups too, don't want that 0000 steel wool getting into there and rusting the shit out of them:






She's ready to go into the kitchen:






Setting the mood since I'll be in here for a while, some Periphery action:






MMMM now THAT is what Stainless Steel frets SHOULD look like (Not sure what the deal was, I noticed some weird discoloration on the frets but I think it might have been leftover residue from the sealing compound Dan used on the fretboard maybe? Whatever it was, it came right off with a little polishing! ):






Job well done....






Time to clean and condition the fretboard, starting with some naptha:






Next we move on to the Dunlop fretboard conditioner, great stuff! 






The fretboard is still shiny enough to show reflections after soaking up the oil and being wiped down, woot!






The Macassar ebony definitely darkened up after the conditioner was applied, that's for sure! That's what ebony SHOULD look like! 






After a little of the shine has gone down, frets look great (note the perfect crowning and awesome fret ends!) and the inlays are killer! 






Time to clean/polish/wax the headstock, body and neck now!






Top of the body has been cleaned and polished:






Back too!






All set up (stupid iOS 4 update seems to make the focus not as sharp as previously on the 3GS... it's more noticeable at certain distances than others... this is one of them ):






That body is nom noms! :hsquid:






Again, I  inlays and Dan nailed what I wanted perfectly, so happy with how they came out!






Look even better against the darkened fretboard! 






Can't forget the headstock:







Hope you liked the pics, now I'm off to play for a bit and I'll take some nice outdoor ones tomorrow!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 18, 2010)

Man that thing is sexy.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd love to hear how that baby sounds.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd love to hear how that baby sounds.



[YOUTUBEVID]N5DYw06-W9Y[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 18, 2010)

So. Freakin'. Hawt.

This also just hit me...
Imagine one of those with one of those Washburn fretboards


----------



## walleye (Jul 18, 2010)

that looks like a fantastic fan design. every corner of the neck looks playable, unlike alot of the fanned fingerboards you see around


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 18, 2010)

is it harder to play with the fanned frets? sick guitar by the way. i am impressed byhow thin it is.


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 20, 2010)

i didnt read through the whole thread but hows that cut out for the heel feel? looks real comfy
nice vid too


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 20, 2010)

I wanna see a vid of YOU playing it!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 5, 2010)

Adding to the ever-growing list of why I have the best girlfriend EVER:

Reason # 21365368: She is lending me 2/3 of what I needed to buy the Oni back from Misha!!!!   

Picking up my baby tomorrow from Mishdongles and am SO happy to be doing so. I had a knot in my stomach as soon as he walked out the door with her, I did what I had to do to pay my medical bills but absolutely refuse to make the same mistake twice! If I get bills stacking up again post-surgery I'm just going to tell the hospital to suck it up and wait for me to get the money when I have it, I will NOT be letting this go again no matter what!   Doing the happy dance right now.... is it Saturday yet?!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy shit man, that's amazing. I know how torn up you were to sell it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 5, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Adding to the ever-growing list of why I have the best girlfriend EVER:
> 
> Reason # 21365368: She is lending me 2/3 of what I needed to buy the Oni back from Misha!!!!
> 
> Picking up my baby tomorrow from Mishdongles and am SO happy to be doing so. I had a knot in my stomach as soon as he walked out the door with her, I did what I had to do to pay my medical bills but absolutely refuse to make the same mistake twice! If I get bills stacking up again post-surgery I'm just going to tell the hospital to suck it up and wait for me to get the money when I have it, I will NOT be letting this go again no matter what!   Doing the happy dance right now.... is it Saturday yet?!



i think you know it but : you need to MARRY that lady don't you?!!! (no not the axe damn it!!!)

Great news Matt, i am really please for you and i sincerely hope that your health is improving everyday!!!

good luck man!!! and NNGD when you get it back is a must!! (New NGD)!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2010)

Tremendous news.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 5, 2010)

Great news, I hope you realize we're going to want even more pictures of it, right?


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 5, 2010)

That's awesome man, I'm glad you're getting it back


----------



## JC7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Look at that paintjob ! It's perfect.. Just a little question.. is it really a different touch with faned frets ? what does it change to your playing ?


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 5, 2010)

Randy said:


> Tremendous news.





We all owe miss Matt a thank you. Excpet Misha of course.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome news. You realize the homecoming requires a ton of NEW pics, right ?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 5, 2010)

Haha thanks guys, I agree my girl is a keeper! 



JC7 said:


> Look at that paintjob ! It's perfect.. Just a little question.. is it really a different touch with faned frets ? what does it change to your playing ?



Honestly it took me maybe 1-2 days of playing to feel comfortable on it. I have the tendency to look down at the fretboard when I play but when I don't look down, I actually don't notice it much at all so if you don't look down, you probably wouldn't notice much either. 



And yes, I'll be taking more pics!


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 5, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i think you know it but : you need to MARRY that lady don't you?!!! (no not the axe damn it!!!)
> 
> Great news Matt, i am really please for you and i sincerely hope that your health is improving everyday!!!
> 
> good luck man!!! and NNGD when you get it back is a must!! (New NGD)!!!



I concur, I knew my wife was a keeper, she bought me a bass and my contour with her tax money (on 2 separate years)


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 5, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha thanks guys, I agree my girl is a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you're getting it back man! I played this beauty last time I was at Misha's. It is AWESOME! So light, yet such a powerful sound.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 5, 2010)

This is truly good news! 

I was also hospitalized around the time I took delivery of my Oni, and had to sell of most of my collection, but I think I would have considered donating a kidney before selling my Oni's.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 5, 2010)

congrats

hope you're feeling well


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll never have the talent, to lay my hands on a guitar like that!! Congrats Man!! GOTM!!


----------



## shadscbr (Nov 5, 2010)

Great news Matt! I'm happy for you 

Shad


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 5, 2010)

Congats man! Great to hear! On both getting your axe back and you doing well


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yesterday was pretty awesome!  Hung out with Misha for a bit, heard some new Periphery material (Spencer's vocals just keep getting better and better! ) and got to jam on a few of Misha's sweet new guitars!  That BFR is AWEEEEESOMESAUCE and he picked up a used RGD2127 for touring which I'm sure will eventually become mine once they get back from tour.   With a pickup swap, that RGD is actually a REALLY nice guitar, played great, sounded pretty darn good even with the stock pickups and the frets were nice (at least on the one Misha picked up).  Oni is back, only some slight pick scratches that should hopefully buff out (Misha picks so funny... ) but the minute I picked it up and started playing it I remembered why I wanted her back soooo badly! Thing just RINGS out like crazy, such a resonant guitar!  Happy days! More pics coming soon, probably in a week or so when I have some free time, heading to a hockey game tonight!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats man! I'm glad.


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 7, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Yesterday was pretty awesome!  Hung out with Misha for a bit, heard some new Periphery material (Spencer's vocals just keep getting better and better! ) and got to jam on a few of Misha's sweet new guitars!  That BFR is AWEEEEESOMESAUCE and he picked up a used RGD2127 for touring which I'm sure will eventually become mine once they get back from tour.   With a pickup swap, that RGD is actually a REALLY nice guitar, played great, sounded pretty darn good even with the stock pickups and the frets were nice (at least on the one Misha picked up).  Oni is back, only some slight pick scratches that should hopefully buff out (Misha picks so funny... ) but the minute I picked it up and started playing it I remembered why I wanted her back soooo badly! Thing just RINGS out like crazy, such a resonant guitar!  Happy days! More pics coming soon, probably in a week or so when I have some free time, heading to a hockey game tonight!



That's great to hear man!!! And yeah, Meesh does pick funny. I gotta swing by his place before they leave for the tour. Wanna see that RGD, hehe.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 7, 2010)

Guitarholic said:


> That's great to hear man!!! And yeah, Meesh does pick funny. I gotta swing by his place before they leave for the tour. Wanna see that RGD, hehe.



I already called dibs, fucker!   Yeah def try to check it out, thing is surprisingly awesome (in a blind test, it's one of the few Ibbys that I honestly wouldn't be able to tell you it was basswood! It has some major balls!).

P.S. You should swing down to NoVa sometime to hang out sir!


----------



## darren (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm really happy for you, Matt!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 7, 2010)

darren said:


> I'm really happy for you, Matt!



Thanks Darren!  Surgeon said that for the first 2 weeks after the surgery I am not really supposed to lift anything over 5 lbs to make sure the internal stuff heals without popping a stitch... good thing the Oni is so freaking light!


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 7, 2010)

Great news Matt. You owe her big time


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 7, 2010)

Excellent news, man!


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 7, 2010)

Great news! WHat a gorgeous guitar you've re-lucked out on


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 7, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I already called dibs, fucker!   Yeah def try to check it out, thing is surprisingly awesome (in a blind test, it's one of the few Ibbys that I honestly wouldn't be able to tell you it was basswood! It has some major balls!).
> 
> P.S. You should swing down to NoVa sometime to hang out sir!



Don't worry. Got my eyes set on a few other things already! 
I definitely should swing by some time though, yeah!


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow, man! Congratulations on getting it back! You must be extremely pleased to have her back  and you're girlfriend is just awesome, make sure to treat her properly! 

Stay healthy!


----------



## Rob_Ec (Nov 8, 2010)

That should be the definition of epic


----------



## TMM (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats on the joyous return of your Oni, Matt! (and on getting better)

I know I've personally already run into financial situations twice since I've had mine, and both times ended up selling other things that (theoretically) should have been more important than my Oni to come up with the cash, because I was just not willing to even consider parting with it. So, I know how hard it must have been for you to part with yours, and I'm glad for you that you were able to get yours back.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! It is truly happy times around here and I am lucky to have such an awesome, awesome girlfriend! 



TMM said:


> Congrats on the joyous return of your Oni, Matt! (and on getting better)
> 
> I know I've personally already run into financial situations twice since I've had mine, and both times ended up selling other things that (theoretically) should have been more important than my Oni to come up with the cash, because I was just not willing to even consider parting with it. So, I know how hard it must have been for you to part with yours, and I'm glad for you that you were able to get yours back.



I hear ya Tom, it gutted me to let her go and I thought about it daily so it is truly a relief to have her back!  Now that I have this baby back, people would find themselves fending off scrotum punches if they ever tried to pry it from my hands!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 8, 2010)

New pics, slacker


----------



## quaned (Nov 9, 2010)

JAJAJAJAJDJENT


----------



## CaptainAwesome94 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow that is amazing! sweet Periphery shirt to man.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 10, 2011)

damn that is paper thin! Looks nice!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha thanks guys, it IS very thin and VERY light! 



HighGain510 said:


> I already called dibs, fucker!   Yeah def try to check it out, thing is surprisingly awesome (in a blind test, it's one of the few Ibbys that I honestly wouldn't be able to tell you it was basswood! It has some major balls!).
> 
> P.S. You should swing down to NoVa sometime to hang out sir!



Also  @ this, the RGD DID end up coming home with me finally!


----------



## GTailly (Jan 12, 2011)

dude, I so want one! O_O
Looks awesome seriously congrats!


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow man, that is a seriously beautifull piece of art. How well have you adjusted to the fan frets? Todd Keehn is building me a fan fret seven later this year, but I've yet to play one.


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 23, 2011)

Pretty cool looking! I am shocked how thin that axe is though, especially for a seven string!


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jan 23, 2011)

So I need to know, how does this guitar play compared to a Parker? Do you think this is a viable alternative to a Parker 7 (if they ever freaking made one!!!!)? Thanks.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2011)

Speedy Fingers said:


> So I need to know, how does this guitar play compared to a Parker? Do you think this is a viable alternative to a Parker 7 (if they ever freaking made one!!!!)? Thanks.



I haven't been huge on the QC with newer Parkers since US Musicorp bought them so I wouldn't WANT to compare much to them, but I'd say the Oni is a better guitar than any of the old or new Parkers I've owned and that says a lot because Parkers are AWESOME guitars and I DO really like them.  I think if this had a trem and regular frets it would be closer spec-wise to a "Parker 7" however it would definitely feel nicer in terms of fit and finish and IMO sound much nicer. 

Parkers have always been very ergonomic and due to the weight I've enjoyed playing them for longer durations than heavier guitars. Parker guitars are absolutely one of the best-playing brands out there too, I find their necks/fretboards/frets to be killer for playability. That said, I haven't had a SINGLE Parker that made me say "WOW, this guitar SOUNDS awesome!" and since their pickup routes aren't exactly aftermarket-friendly, I've sold every single one without hesitation.  The Oni sounds great, and if I decide I didn't like how it sounded I could easily remove the pickups and have them re-wound by anyone. 

My Oni in particular is pretty much perfect, you get a much higher level of craftsmanship with Dan and like I said IMO the quality control at Washburn/Parker/etc. has been slipping in the past few years so I like knowing the guy building my guitar has my best interests at heart and wouldn't ship me a guitar with finish flaws or issues as I've seen on some recent Parkers. Honestly, even if Parker WERE to consider building a 7 at this point I'd go with Dan for a simiarly-spec'd build all over again, especially having one of his builds in my hands already. I just played it about 15 minutes ago and for a guitar that thin it sounds fucking HUGE and that translates when it is plugged in as well. I just can't say the same for any Fly or Nitefly I've owned, so if a guitar plays amazing but sounds pretty meh I'm not going to fall in love with it.


----------



## Release_Rinzler (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if its been asked yet, but how much does something like this cost?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2011)

Release_Rinzler said:


> I don't know if its been asked yet, but how much does something like this cost?



Contact [email protected] if you're seriously interested in purchasing one. It's been 2 years since I ordered mine so the prices will have undoubtedly changed since then, not to mention the exchange rate fluctuations. If you're going to buy one, that's the best way to find out, if you're not planning on following through I'll just say it's safe to say it will be well over $3K+.


----------



## dpm (Jan 30, 2011)

Exchange rates are a big part of why I haven't posted price ranges before... I'll say now that anything Oni is upwards of AUD4500, which at current exchange rates is about the same in USD. If the rate drops to a more typical average of around 75c then that would be more like USD3300. For a while last year we dipped to close to 60c, so USD2700 base price. 

I'm holding off from taking more carbon orders because of the time they take with my current equipment/methods/space. I want to keep doing them but in with a more efficient process, which means investing time and money that I don't have right now. I'll be able to think more about that once I'm caught up with current orders.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 30, 2011)

dpm said:


> I'm holding off from taking more carbon orders because of the time they take with my current equipment/methods/space. I want to keep doing them but in with a more efficient process, which means investing time and money that I don't have right now. I'll be able to think more about that once I'm caught up with current orders.



Damn, in that case I'm REALLY glad I got mine back!   STILL loving this baby Dan, thanks so much for agreeing to build it!


----------



## JohnBorn (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome guitar man, now i beg you to please do a review of the guitar!! would love to hear how it sound like.


----------



## JohnBorn (Feb 4, 2011)

wow, even better, u have misha "bulb" mansoor to demo the guitar~


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know if the 'wow, even better' meant you saw the video of Bulb, or you want Bulb to do it, but here it is:


----------



## JohnBorn (Feb 4, 2011)

he have bulb demonstrate the guitar was awesome..
awesome guitar+awesome guitarist=win


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2011)

JohnBorn said:


> wow, even better, u have misha "bulb" mansoor to demo the guitar~



Yeah I figured having Misha do a little snippet would be significantly better than doing one myself... plus everyone loves videos of bulb!


----------



## shadowsea (Feb 4, 2011)

lol why did this this thread have to resurface?

my GAS now is over 9000.

i will oni one day....


----------



## drenzium (Feb 5, 2011)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTT what a work of art!
how the hell does it not snap in half?  it's so thin!!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 5, 2011)

drenzium said:


> HOLY SHITTTTTTTTT what a work of art!
> how the hell does it not snap in half?  it's so thin!!



carbon fiber: that shit is strong


----------



## Miek (Feb 5, 2011)

technomancer said:


> carbon fiber: that shit is strong



Just wait until they start making carbon nanotube enhanced instruments. Of course, the number people who will have to contract mesothelioma to bring that instrument to you will be rather high, but it will be worth it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sat down and jammed the shit out of the Oni this morning, it is as good as ever! I still, even a year later, cannot get over how huge something so thin can sound and it is crazy resonant despite the depth of the body! Dan is the shit! 









EDIT: Also oddly enough (REALLY odd actually! ) I just realized when I checked for the post when I got this back that it has been 1 year TO THE DAY that I reclaimed this baby!  Weird!


----------



## drmosh (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this, I hadn't seen that video with Bulb yet. 
That guitar sounds really damn clear and resonant. Lovely stuff!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Paul, I'm just waiting for the funds to become available so I can get my hands on the Axe-II my name came up for, so hopefully I'll be able to post some stuff of my own soon!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 5, 2011)

Love this guitar


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, that guitar still looks like its from the future. I'd love an Oni 9 string one day. I'm not a fan of that body style, but based on what I've read Dan's quality and customer service is top notch and I am a huge fan of that.


----------

